# Wisconsin Bow company makes custom WBH bow



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Michigan Bow Hunter (self, not the group) applauds your work!

BEAU-tee-FUL!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

He makes a fantastic bow. Somebody is going to be very pleased to win it.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I was asked via PM what the speed of this bow is. That is a good question and one I spent a little time today trying to figure out. I am a traditional archer so bare with me and please correct me if I made any mistakes. I have a grain scale and a chronograph. I looked through all the info for IBO speeds and find that it is based on a 70 pound bow and a 350 grain complete arrow. That is 5 grains per pound of draw weight. I also learned that bow makers test with a naked string (no peep, kisser, loop, nock points, cat whiskers, etc.) to maximize the speed. This bow does have a string loop but that's it. 

Since this bow is set maxed at 60 pounds, I used an arrow that is 5 grains per pound of draw weight (just like IBO) so I used a 300 grain arrow. I shot it through the chronograph 5 times and consistently got 256 feet per second. To try a relate that to the 70 pound bow that IBO is based on, I took the 256 FPS and divided it by 60 (pounds of draw) and got 4.266 feet per second for each pound of draw. To relate that to a 70 pound bow, I took the 4.266 times 70 (pounds of draw) and got 299 feet per second.

I don't know if that if a fair and accurate way to go about comparing this to a 70 pound bow but could not think of a better mathematical way to extrapolate the numbers. Perhaps a 70 pound bow would or not act as efficiently and the 4.266 would be more or less. Anything I say would only be a guess. I think the bow is pretty fast. In today's world that seems to be the only and most important selling point for bow makers.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

For sure that is an awesome Custom Bow.

Speed wise if it is shooting 30" draw, 60# with a 300 gr. arrow @ 256 FPS then it will not make 299 FPS. 

Given the above specs it would shoot between 272 and 280 FPS IBO spec.

Remember bows do not start at 0#s. There is a pre-draw weight to do the calculations from. Most bows average 3 FPS per pound of draw weight. Given the effective use of energy they will lose between 7 to 9 FPS per 25 grs. of arrow weight.

Again he is building a very good bow with a lot of variation to most of the bows on the market.

Would love to shoot one.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, the numbers I got were with the bow set at 29 inches of draw. I don't know if going to 30" would increase the numbers but I suspect it would.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Going up 1 inch should give you between 9 to 12 FPS so it will make a difference in performance.

Try going between 50 to 60 pounds with the 300 gr. and it should give you a close ratio of gain per pound.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Time for another update. I took it to Sherwood Forest Bowmen (my local club) and had about 10 guys try it out. Each person that shot the bow said the same thing after the first arrow. They either said, "WOW!" or "Holy [email protected]!" then they went around telling other people that they had to try it. I think that speaks well for this bow. They are as impressed as I am. I will take the Bow to the Horicon Marsh Bowmen's WBH fundraiser night in Feb. That will be the official roll out and the first place anyone will be able to shoot the bow and buy tickets at the same time. The next event will be the WBH annual convention. 


On another note. I receivd two packages in the mail. The first was from the President of Tru-Fire releases (Fond du Lac, WI) I had requested on release for this promotion but when I opened the box I found he had sent two "Edge" releases and this note:

"Here you go Ron, Keep one edge for yourself, Steve"










Of course, I will NOT be keeping the release but will instead add it to the prize list for next year's Ultimate Broadhead Challenge event that we hold at the State Broadhead shoot. Thanks again to Steve Tentler and Tru-Fire Release Company for their contribution to this promotion. 

http://www.trufire.com/releases_better.html


The next box I opened was from Field Logic and contained 2 (3) packs of Rage, 2 blade Slip-Cam broadheads. Thanks to another great Wisconsin Company for their generosity in being a part of this promotion. The Rage heads seem to be enjoying some great success and alot of notoriety lately. I want to thank them for their contribution to Wisconsin Bowhunters and this project.










http://www.ragebroadheads.com/Products2Blade.aspx

Slow motion video of the Rage heads.

http://www.ragebroadheads.com/Compare.aspx


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Interesting looking bow. Being a member of the WI Bowhunters Association I am a little confused as to why you would go with a Viper sight (Ohio) and a QAD rest (VA) when you were trying to keep it "Wisconsin made". Were the WI mfgs. not willing to donate to the project?

I'll try to make the Horicon shoot to check it out epsi:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

We were unable to find a WI rest maker and the Bow maker had worked with Quad in the past. The only WI sight maker we knew of is HHA and the Bowmaker didn't have luck in getting their soght in raw form to be anodized in our custom colors.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I think thats a pretty good speed for a 9" brace height


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

as well


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

It's time to update the status of the Signature bow promotion. 

This week there were two great additions to the package. We start with an absolutely Fabulous set of custom one-of-a-kind arrows donated by Jeff Mueller of Badgerland Archery in Portage. Jeff just recently became a WBH Director. 

Jeff built us a dozen Easton Full Metal Jacket arrows but that's not all, these arrow feature custom WBH Wraps that have never appeared on a arrows before.



















Jeff has been incredibly generous to WBH. For the last two years, he has donated prizes to the WBH Ultimate Broadhead Challenge. Badgerland is also a sponsor of our forum.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Today, I received another fantastic addition to this Wisconsin made promotion. A few weeks ago I contacted Steve Wagnitz. Steve is the owner and President of Lakewood Products in Suamico, WI. 


I told Steve about the WBH promotion and that we were looking for a top quality, Wisconsin made bow case. Without Hesitation, Steve was ready to help out. Steve donated a C-275, bowfile-41" hard/soft side case in Backland Adrenalin camo. The Signature Bow fits like a hand in a glove. This padded case will do a great job of protecting not only the bow but also the arrows and other gear.





























Thank you to Steve and Lakewood Products for their donation of this top of the line bow case.


----------

